# Weightlifting



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

well on Saturday was the end of my 4th week since I've started working out and I lost 12 pounds and starting to gain some biceps.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 21, 2006)

Keep it up man, that's bad ass. In two weeks I go back for more Tae Kwon Do, going brown belt, if I don't get my ass kicked.

Shred Fu mo fo


----------



## Jason (Aug 21, 2006)

Isn't it tae kwon do? Anyway good luck Dan, ar eyou taking anything protein or any supplements?


----------



## Leon (Aug 21, 2006)

i've got some dumbells that i've used here and there, but nothing consistent. i'm hoping to go running tonight, so that i can start myself on a schedule of running and lifting.

any tips?


----------



## Mykie (Aug 21, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Isn't it tae kwon do? Anyway good luck Dan, ar eyou taking anything protein or any supplements?



Yeah  

Didn't notice this, as I suck at typing


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Isn't it tae kwon do? Anyway good luck Dan, ar eyou taking anything protein or any supplements?


 
GNC L glutamine powder mixed with Creatine for workout drink, protein powder and multi-vitamin.


----------



## rogue (Aug 21, 2006)

i can just about beat my girlfriend at an arm wrestle so i think im just about metal lol


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

if your gf beats you at arm wrestling then she must wear the pants in the relationship because damn that's weak


----------



## Jason (Aug 21, 2006)

My tips for all you guys that lift.

Lift first then CARDIO. It helps burn the lactic acids or whatever off your muscles helps you not be sore the next day.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

I do cardio first then weightlifting, L glutamine is what burns the crap off the muscles.


----------



## Jason (Aug 21, 2006)

true but it can only help.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

yep, I've noticed that this entire 4 weeks I've never felt any kind of sore at all, I was very happy and energetic.


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

.jason. said:


> My tips for all you guys that lift.
> 
> Lift first then CARDIO. It helps burn the lactic acids or whatever off your muscles helps you not be sore the next day.



Not if you take Creatine. Creatine doesn't let Lactic Acid to build up. However once it turns to a liquid it can turn into Cre-act-tin.. I think its pronoiced which is harmful to your body, hence why you need to drink so much water while on creatine. This being true until Purple K Creatine was invented.. I suggest checking it out.

~AJ. Reid



JPMDan said:


> yep, I've noticed that this entire 4 weeks I've never felt any kind of sore at all, I was very happy and energetic.



If you don't feel sore you're not pushing yourself hard enough. Also the Glutamine helps in not tearing muscles, but I would recommend uping the intensity to your lifting. If you aren't sore there's something wrong, however there's a difference in sore, and pain.

~AJ. Reid


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

Dude I work out 1-2 hours a day 3 days a week. I'm getting muscular gains, how can I not be pushing myself hard? I feel like I'm doing really good.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 25, 2006)

Hold up, you DO NOT need to be sore to make gains. It is highly benificial for hypertrophy that you have a pump during and after working out.

JPMDan, "L-Glutamine is what burns the crap off the muscles" is about as true as me saying "I am why women have orgasms". If you insist on doing cardio and weightlifting on the same day I suggest you do cardio first thing in the morning and then later in the day do weights, doing both in the same session won't be as benificial and after 45 minutes exercise your body goes into catabolism.

What does your workout routine and diet look like?


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

Workout routine is

5-10 minutes of Bicycle or treadmill to get warmed up

5 minutes of stretching

depending on the day I would concentrate on Arms, Chest, Stomache and Back, legs.

like Monday Arms, Wednesday Legs Friday Chest

Monday Stomache and Back Wednesday Arms Friday Legs
Diet for instance 

Breakfast would be Oatmeal or 2 eggs and toast Milk or orange juice

snack tuna or protein shake

Lunch Grilled Chicken, Rice and Mashed potatoes Glass of water

Snack tuna or protein shake

dinner Spaghetti and meatballs Glass of water


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Dude I work out 1-2 hours a day 3 days a week. I'm getting muscular gains, how can I not be pushing myself hard? I feel like I'm doing really good.



Want to see bigger gains?


Workout NO MORE THAN 45MINUTES!!!!

After 45minutes your testosterone is reduced by 80%, and probably doesn't have a chance to restore by the next workout. Just because you work out for hours doesn't mean its a hard workout. 

I've had better workouts in 30minutes than 3 hours, and trust me the 30 minutes of H.I.T method is punishing! I suggest you look into the H.I.T ; High Intensity Method

~AJ. Reid



JPMDan said:


> Workout routine is
> 
> 5-10 minutes of Bicycle or treadmill to get warmed up
> 
> ...




Try to aim for 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight. As you get more into it you might want to do 1-1.5g's. 

Also as you eat more protein your testosterone will raise, along with your estrogen. It's important to keep your estrogen low. I suggest putting some broccali in your diet.

~AJ. Reid


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 25, 2006)

While I'm trying to bulk up, my main focus is on stamina and definition. The H.I.T. method works good for bulking up, but if you're really trying to have any sort of long term use of your strength, you need to workout about an hour, not much more, not much less. Work until you can't do another rep, move onto the next exercise and do your set one more time 5% lighter. I've lost a TON of weight and have really been getting cut up doing this. Almost 65 lbs of fat since April.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 25, 2006)

It is true you do not have to work out for extended sessions. I am usually there no more than 1 hour. Just be sure you hit it hard when you are there...
'
You guys didn't think you were gonna have a thread like this and not have me chime in did you???

Brief Cardio before workouts is fine. If you bust your ass while you are lifting and keep your heart rate up the whole time...that IS cardio. 

If you don't get sore at least some times then you aren't lifting hard enough. 

New growth is painful...yes it has some to do with lactic acid buildup but to build muscle, you must first tear it down. When you work out you are actually tearing muscle fibers on a microscopic level. That done enough, will cause pain. Even the big guys get sore.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm happy with my results so far, why should I go and change what is working out very well for me?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 25, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'm happy with my results so far, why should I go and change what is working out very well for me?




Because we told you to asshole


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> It is true you do not have to work out for extended sessions. I am usually there no more than 1 hour. Just be sure you hit it hard when you are there...
> '
> You guys didn't think you were gonna have a thread like this and not have me chime in did you???
> 
> ...




Great advice! Man.. I wish I could word myself like that...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks...

I have been working out longer than some of you have breathed oxygen. Lots of experience...Lots of trial and error and I am a suppliment G-d!!!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

When I think sore I'm thinking like feeling it hardcore as in not wanting work out sore, I do feel slight sore but it's not at the point where I dont want to workout til it's gone. Dave, good to see you respond to the post. Just need to work on your Yahoo messenger response LOL.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 25, 2006)

Fuck off Dan...it's not my fault you IM a computer with no one on it.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

lol maybe you shouldn't be signed on if you're not there buddy that makes some real sense.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 25, 2006)

DB, Flex in his general direction. Show him the manly sevenstring muscles and let him know who's boss!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> DB, Flex in his general direction. Show him the manly sevenstring muscles and let him know who's boss!


 
5 points for Joe Cool with the serious ass kissing


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## nyck (Aug 25, 2006)

Weightlifting is definetly cool. I do it at school mostly, but I haven't had a class where I can do it. I'll be starting later in the year.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 25, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


>


 

Holy Shit Dave it took you nearly 12 hours to reply, ran out of muscle so you ran to the gym for another pump of testosterone?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 29, 2006)

Never knew this topc existed  

I started working out about february 2005. I was one chubby f*cker who ate/drank too much crap and never done anything energetic. I was a 38 inch waist, close to 40 and i had 'BITCH TITS'  

Now i'm very comfortable with body and have alot more confidence in myself. I even surprise myself just how different i look now compared to then. 34 waist, close to 32 and i'm looking pretty toned. Though i will never be happy till i'm built like a brick shit house  

I'm still changing my diet, trying to cut out choclate has been hard, it's my weakness but i don't have any where near as much as i did before. I'm trying to cut out carbonated drinks now, i only drink Diet Coke but i want to stop that completely. I cut down on my alcohol consumption too, now i only drink a night a week, some times every two weeks and try not to drink too much and have low carbohydrate beers. horah for me!

Not really adding much to this topic, but i just wanted to express how i feel, really get in touch with my emotions, really let loose, be emo


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 29, 2006)

That is awesome malicious steve Congratulations, my workout partner was about a 38 waist dropped down to 36 but still working on his gut, man I am proud of him. Anyway, keep up the great work Steve


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 29, 2006)

May aswell chime in here. 
I was 176lb at around 23-25% bodyfat at the start of this year, after 26 days of precise clean diet and solid workouts (no cardio) I got to 182lb at around 16-18% bodyfat, I then started Accutane and slowly but surely I went back down to 178lb at 22% bodyfat. A month ago I cleaned up my diet again and I'm at 174lb at ~18% bodyfat, my goal is to get upto 190lb at 15%bf by around new years and I'm fairly sure I can do it if I'm consistant enough. That is a bit IF though...


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 29, 2006)

Seems like a fair amount of body fat testing, how do YOU do it? I'm guessing your university offers it for a discount price than a hospital.

~Aj. Reid


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 30, 2006)

No, I go by a bodyfat calculation and the mirror. It is surprisingly accurate for a calculation.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 30, 2006)

can you explain how you do it? I'm quite interested in checking my body fat.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 30, 2006)

Measurements in inches and pounds. 
For example...
First do the following calculations-
A = (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42
B = (Waist x 3.14)
Then insert them into the calculation as shown below.
(((190-(A-B))x100)/190=
Example
(((190-(300-141.1))x100)/190=
((190-158.9)x100)/190=
(31.1x100)/190=
3110/190=16.36 Bodyfat %


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 3, 2006)

just got back from the gym, holy fuck I'm going to be in pain tomorrow, all the shit that went down Friday paid off for a high energy workout.

I did 140lbs on calve (sp) raise, god that felt fucking good! Time for a protein shake!


----------



## Jason (Sep 3, 2006)

calf.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 4, 2006)

.jason. said:


> calf.


 
thanks!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 4, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Measurements in inches and pounds.
> For example...
> First do the following calculations-
> A = (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42
> ...


 
wow man I came up as 24.53% body fat


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2006)

i havent a clue hwo to make that work.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 5, 2006)

.jason. said:


> i havent a clue hwo to make that work.


 
do you want me to walk you through it?


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 6, 2006)

If you figure out A and B and put them into the equation then insert it into google.

Something I think I didn't make clear is that you have to put in your own weight as shown below.
A = (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42
B = (Waist x 3.14)
Then insert them into the calculation as shown below.
(((Bodyweight-(A-B))x100)/Bodyweight=

Hmmm, just checked mine and something is wrong with it. Don't listen to any numbers it gives you, lol.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 6, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> If you figure out A and B and put them into the equation then insert it into google.
> 
> Something I think I didn't make clear is that you have to put in your own weight as shown below.
> A = (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42
> ...


 
uh first I'm 24% now I'm 3.7% what the hell???

try this out, I came out as 14% body fat.

http://www.he.net/~zone/prothd2.html


----------



## tehk (Sep 6, 2006)

According to Papa Shank's method, I have a 6%. However, with the website that JPMDan provide I have 15%. I think 15% is more reasonable but eh, you can't really get a percise measurement with these things.

As for weightlifting and weightloss, I've managed to lose 65+ pounds, and my waist has gone from 40 - 32 since the summer of last year . My current diet is extremely lean and healthy, and my workout routine is I guess average. I had periods where I would maintain a cardio routine, but I usually gave it up. (I really hate cardio.. but I am aware of the benefits from it)

A recent inspiration I discovered was none other then Bruce Lee . Besides his fighitng screams and ass kicking, that man was freakin built! I liked him when I was younger, but it wasn't until recently when exercising became an interest that I notice Bruce's physique. I know there are guys much bulkier and stronger, but I don't think they match his size/weight : strength ratio (as well as agility and speed).


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 6, 2006)

tehk said:


> According to Papa Shank's method, I have a 6%. However, with the website that JPMDan provide I have 15%. I think 15% is more reasonable but eh, you can't really get a percise measurement with these things.
> 
> As for weightlifting and weightloss, I've managed to lose 65+ pounds, and my waist has gone from 40 - 32 since the summer of last year . My current diet is extremely lean and healthy, and my workout routine is I guess average. I had periods where I would maintain a cardio routine, but I usually gave it up. (I really hate cardio.. but I am aware of the benefits from it)
> 
> A recent inspiration I discovered was none other then Bruce Lee . Besides his fighitng screams and ass kicking, that man was freakin built! I liked him when I was younger, but it wasn't until recently when exercising became an interest that I notice Bruce's physique. I know there are guys much bulkier and stronger, but I don't think they match his size/weight : strength ratio (as well as agility and speed).


 
have you read any of his books about how he exercises?


----------



## tehk (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't read any of his books (yet), but I have an idea of his rigorous exercise regiment from multiple internet articles .


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 8, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> If you figure out A and B and put them into the equation then insert it into google.
> 
> Something I think I didn't make clear is that you have to put in your own weight as shown below.
> A = (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42
> ...


 
I think this is what you meant to say in the first place.

*For Men:*
Before you use the formulas, there are two measurements that are required:
Measurement 1: Bodyweight
Measurement 2: Waist Girth (measured at the umbilicus)
Procedure:
1) Multiply your bodyweight by 1.082. Add the result to 94.42. Once your calculation is complete, save the number. à (Bodyweight x 1.082) + 94.42=Result 1
2) Multiply your waist girth by 4.15. Once you get this result, subtract it from the number obtained in step 1 (ie: Step 1 result-Step 2 result). The result obtained after the subtraction is done is your lean bodyweight (your weight if you had no fat in your body at all). à Result 1 - (Waist Girth x 4.15)= Lean Body Weight
3) Finally, subtract your lean bodyweight from your total bodyweight (Total weight-Lean Bodyweight). Once you get the result, multiply that number by 100. Once you get the result divide it by your total bodyweight. This final result is your percentage of body fat. à ((Total Bodyweight - Lean Bodyweight) x 100) divided by (Your Body Weight) = Your Percentage of Body Fat.​ 
my results came out to 18.8%​ 
my Lean body weight is 116 pounds... wow thats skinny and I weigh 143 I'm a fat whore.​


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 12, 2006)

well being that I've lost a bit of weight and kept strict to my diet today I took a walk to the grocery store to treat myself and I took my time and looked around til I found the most perfect and tastiest treat that I miss the most. And it is Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream, omg did I feel like I just had sex after eatting the whole thing in one sitting. That is all.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> well being that I've lost a bit of weight and kept strict to my diet today I took a walk to the grocery store to treat myself and I took my time and looked around til I found the most perfect and tastiest treat that I miss the most. And it is Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream, omg did I feel like I just had sex after eatting the whole thing in one sitting. That is all.



Little food for thought. *DIETS DON'T WORK!!* If you like ben & jerry's guess what? eat some but eat the serving size not the whole container.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 18, 2006)

It's not on a Fad diet man, basically I'm mainly eatting foods that are high in Carbs and Proteins. Not that stay the fuck away from sweets and other crap. I treat myself when I work my ass off at the gym and gain some results so maybe like twice a month or so I treat myself.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> It's not on a Fad diet man, basically I'm mainly eatting foods that are high in Carbs and Proteins. Not that stay the fuck away from sweets and other crap. I treat myself when I work my ass off at the gym and gain some results so maybe like twice a month or so I treat myself.



I didn't say it was a fad diet. Unless your a "body builder" You shouldn't have to cut things out of your diet. You can't afford 120ish calories per day for ice cream if you wanted to? I'm just saying I eat the same things I always have..i just eat less of it and I have lost over 30lbs.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 18, 2006)

thats the thing I'm trying to gain weight to build muscle mass, I'm gaining muscle but I'm also losing weight.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> thats the thing I'm trying to gain weight to build muscle mass, I'm gaining muscle but I'm also losing weight.



As am I. I just lift lighter weight higher reps..and i rep slower to get a better burn. I'm alot more defined and gotten stronger. I'm a baseball player so I can't be bulky i need to be leaner and flexiable.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 22, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I think this is what you meant to say in the first place.
> 
> *For Men:*
> Before you use the formulas, there are two measurements that are required:
> ...


I just wanted to let you guys know that this is pretty damn accurate, I took a body fat test at the gym today since they were free and I was 18%.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> GNC L glutamine powder mixed with Creatine for workout drink, protein powder and multi-vitamin.



If you're trying to lose weight, drop the creatine pronto.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> If you're trying to lose weight, drop the creatine pronto.


 
If you've been reading from page 1 you would know I'm trying to bulk up


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 22, 2006)

How much are you lifting Dan?

I'm lifting about 70Ibs (36 kilos) on the barbell and about 40 to 50 Ibs on the dumbells. 

I'm not really sure what i should be aiming for if i want to bulk up.


----------



## Jason (Sep 22, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> How much are you lifting Dan?
> 
> I'm lifting about 70Ibs (36 kilos) on the barbell and about 40 to 50 Ibs on the dumbells.
> 
> I'm not really sure what i should be aiming for if i want to bulk up.



 what are we talking here benching? curling? if your benching that it's kinda ehh weak but curling that's a dif story.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 22, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> How much are you lifting Dan?
> 
> I'm lifting about 70Ibs (36 kilos) on the barbell and about 40 to 50 Ibs on the dumbells.
> 
> I'm not really sure what i should be aiming for if i want to bulk up.


 
Dumbells 25lbs

Bench Press about 110lbs getting close to pushing my bodyweight.

I need to put alot more time into my left arm because it's not as muscular as my right arm but it's not super bad where it's pitiful.


----------



## Jason (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris said:


> If you're trying to lose weight, drop the creatine pronto.



creatine is just water weight..and it only make you slightly stronger. The trade off isn't worth it for me being bloated and whatnot. Also dan I was just thinking how many calories are you eating per day? Also when you say protein and carbs what kinda carbs? What you don't burn from excess carbs will turn to fat.



JPMDan said:


> Dumbells 25lbs
> 
> Bench Press about 110lbs getting close to pushing my bodyweight.
> 
> I need to put alot more time into my left arm because it's not as muscular as my right arm but it's not super bad where it's pitiful.



what are you doing with the dumbells? curling or benching or what?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 22, 2006)

.jason. said:


> creatine is just water weight..and it only make you slightly stronger. The trade off isn't worth it for me being bloated and whatnot. Also dan I was just thinking how many calories are you eating per day? Also when you say protein and carbs what kinda carbs? What you don't burn from excess carbs will turn to fat.
> 
> 
> 
> what are you doing with the dumbells? curling or benching or what?


 
curling with the dumb bells I specifiically stated my bench press weight.

I take in 2-3,000 calories a day plus atleast my bodyweight in protein.

carbs that I eat are like noodles, potatoes, etc.

I do 2 protein shakes a day before and after working out. it has 1,017 Calories per shake with 68g of protein 100g of carbs 6g of sugar


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 22, 2006)

.jason. said:


> what are we talking here benching? curling? if your benching that it's kinda ehh weak but curling that's a dif story.



I'm talking curling. I don't have a bench yet (coming in a few days).


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> curling with the dumb bells I specifiically stated my bench press weight.
> 
> I take in 2-3,000 calories a day plus atleast my bodyweight in protein.
> 
> ...



how the fuck do you get so many calories in your damn shakes?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 23, 2006)

.jason. said:


> how the fuck do you get so many calories in your damn shakes?


 
well with water it's 775 calories but i use 2 cups of skim milk it's 1,016 and it doesnt taste like shit either but it's pretty filling.


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> well with water it's 775 calories but i use 2 cups of skim milk it's 1,016 and it doesnt taste like shit either but it's pretty filling.



775 for one shake?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 23, 2006)

yes

I bought it from my local Hi Health 2 5lb Jugs for 60 plus tax

http://www.hihealth.com/shop/product.aspx?prodid=14326


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> yes



 that is fucking insane. What brand do you use?


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 23, 2006)

.jason. said:


> that is fucking insane. What brand do you use?


 
See previous post I just added link to the website.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 23, 2006)

Whats the best way to cut as fast as possible? I like my current weight, just want to get abit more defined, mainly abs and biceps/triceps.. I have naturally big shoulders and cut legs from recent jobs, so mainly I want abs/biceps..

Would I do more reps with less weight? obviously dumbells (im cheap) so like.. each arm.. 20 reps of like 15-20 lbs in various positions.. maybe 2-3 sets of each.. for abs I have some stuff with one of those exercise balls, Anyone have anything that works really well to cut abs fast? I just have a veryyyyyyy slight layer of fat I want to get rid of heh


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 23, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Whats the best way to cut as fast as possible? I like my current weight, just want to get abit more defined, mainly abs and biceps/triceps.. I have naturally big shoulders and cut legs from recent jobs, so mainly I want abs/biceps..
> 
> Would I do more reps with less weight? obviously dumbells (im cheap) so like.. each arm.. 20 reps of like 15-20 lbs in various positions.. maybe 2-3 sets of each.. for abs I have some stuff with one of those exercise balls, Anyone have anything that works really well to cut abs fast? I just have a veryyyyyyy slight layer of fat I want to get rid of heh


 
There's no fast way to get fit it takes time, for getting cut you would do alot of Cardio and light weights with high reps.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 24, 2006)

im already in pretty good shape.. I just want more definition..

this winter I might be going back to the gym with a friend but dunno if its really worth the price.. when I was lifting at home I was getting just as good results for what I wanted.. Mind you I do not want to become some huge bodybuilder, I just want to look decent. and for that, I dont really think a gym membership can beat the price of afew dumbells and crunchs


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 24, 2006)

I only pay 25 USD a month for my gym membership and I use alot of different machines. To become a huge bodybuilder it takes years and years of dedication to get that big. For my goals I'm expecting about a year or 2 before I'm at where I would like to be.

This is the Gym I work out at.

http://www.lafitness.com/Pages/Default.aspx?displayHome=true


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> See previous post I just added link to the website.



wouldn't you be better of just taking regular protein shakes? Same amount of protein but less calories. I understand you wanna bulk up but sheer calories won't build muscle protein does. I may be missing something seeing how I haven't looked into it because im trying to lose not gain.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 24, 2006)

.jason. said:


> wouldn't you be better of just taking regular protein shakes? Same amount of protein but less calories. I understand you wanna bulk up but sheer calories won't build muscle protein does. I may be missing something seeing how I haven't looked into it because im trying to lose not gain.


 
When I was getting my body fat checked I was talking to them about what I was doing and told them about my protein and he said that I was on the right track. When I get into my cutting stage thats when I'll change to a lower calorie regular protein.


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> When I was getting my body fat checked I was talking to them about what I was doing and told them about my protein and he said that I was on the right track. When I get into my cutting stage thats when I'll change to a lower calorie regular protein.



ah ok.


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> May aswell chime in here.
> I was 176lb at around 23-25% bodyfat at the start of this year, after 26 days of precise clean diet and solid workouts (no cardio) I got to 182lb at around 16-18% bodyfat, I then started Accutane and slowly but surely I went back down to 178lb at 22% bodyfat. A month ago I cleaned up my diet again and I'm at 174lb at ~18% bodyfat, my goal is to get upto 190lb at 15%bf by around new years and I'm fairly sure I can do it if I'm consistant enough. That is a bit IF though...




How you making out with this?

How about you dan??


----------



## Makelele (Dec 21, 2006)

I currently weigh about 165 lbs, and I benchpress about 180 pounds. My record from last year is 187 pounds, but I'm not sure if I'd be able to lift that right now, because I had a 9 month break from January to October. 

Of course, even before the break I could only lift it once or twice.

I've only gained about 7 pounds of weight in the last 2 months, but I'm quite certain it's all muscle, because it doesn't at least look like I have any extra fat on me.


----------

